# Vege Gardens



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OK - its almost February. The time to plan the vege garden and get ready to start the seedlings inside in March.

Who's got a vege plot and what do you grow?
----------------------------------------------------------
Prompted by another thread - - - yes, the ground thaws in NH long enough to grow (and harvest). The veggie garden at Wolfwood is 6 4x8 raised beds & a corn plot. Life has been too busy for a couple years so we've only grown 2 or 3 types of tomato, peppers, cukes, some herbs, strawberrirs, & blueberries (and the rest of the space has become annuals & tree starts from the Arbor Day Foundation. We used to add in lettuce, spinach, squash, pumpkin, zuchs, carrots, beets, raddish, brussel sprout, snap peas, corn, & green beans. Also have 4 apple & 4 pear trees (only 6 yrs old - no fruit yet). The Arbor D. Foundation tree starts have actually survived & flourished (they arrive as ~12" long whips) so it seems we now have a small (& unintentional) tree farm, too (8 12" blue spruce, 2 2' hawthorne, 2 3' dogwood, a 6' pear, 2 3' redbud, a 6' crab apple, & 4 3' japanese maple).

The land was part of the pasture of a long time working dairy farm - no cows here for 40 years and, yet, leave the wheelbarrow full of soil and you'd think the cows were standing behind you. We actually have to break down the soil rather than supplement it.

Of course - now we have Puff .... can't







and tend garden at the same time. Guess we may learn to buy at the farm stands this summer.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I grew up on a small farm and we always had tomatoes, radishes, onions, cukes, cantalopes, squash, and of course the greatest veggie of all times:

*LIMA BEANS*

Now I live in town and don't have a garden at all...but Mom and Dad do and I can go pillage theirs almost anytime.

Gary


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

The green thumb stopped with my dad. I raid his freezer.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Southern born and raised but married to a Canadian and living in North Idaho. So we have different view on what a vegetable should look or taste like and what we can grow. Collards and Black eyed peas go with just about any meal!

Unfortunately we only have a small garden plot and we grow tomato's (3 or 4 different types) and jalapeÃ±os.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well I usually plant 2-3 different tomatoes cucumbers string beans, 2 peppers
strawberries and some watermelons.
And for the longest time about half the yard was taken over by mint tea
but that has died off but every now and again you get a good smell of it
So I'll have to watch when cutting the grass for now on

BUt NO LIMA BEAMS









Don


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Well I usually plant 2-3 different tomatoes cucumbers string beans, 2 peppers
> strawberries and some watermelons.
> And for the longest time about half the yard was taken over by mint tea
> but that has died off but every now and again you get a good smell of it
> ...


Ahh Yes fresh veggies, nothing like them unless you have a farm mkt near you. Here in N.M. my garden gets to go in early April and I have tomatoes, chiles, Green & Yellow beans, squash, mellons, potatoes, lettuce, green onions, carrots, green peppers. HOWEVER, our camping tends to be taking over the garden unless we just camp on the wkends.
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We need a new poll......those who like lima beans and those that don't.......


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I have a 5x15 plot. I grow tomatos, onions, gralic, habnero peppers, bell peppers, black beans, cilantro, and corn for salsa. I grow lettuce and strawberry's there all winter.

MMMMMMMMMMMMM SALSA!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

My veggie garden is at HEB. I have about an acre of vegetables to choose from. I have everyting I want......I don't have to worry about tilling, planting, watering, weeding, picking, bugs, weather, squirrels, or anything else. Just walk down the aisle, pick them off the shelf, and carry them into the house.









Add for added convenience, some of them even come in cans and bottles.

What more could anyone ask for?









Mark


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

mswalt said:


> My veggie garden is at HEB. I have about an acre of vegetables to choose from. I have everyting I want......I don't have to worry about tilling, planting, watering, weeding, picking, bugs, weather, squirrels, or anything else. Just walk down the aisle, pick them off the shelf, and carry them into the house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worrying about all those things is why I garden. The fruit and veggies is just a bonus.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> We need a new poll......those who like lima beans and those that don't.......
> [snapback]74032[/snapback]​


Only thing better than lima beans is ...........MORE LIMA BEANS!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Worrying about all those things is why I garden. The fruit and veggies is just a bonus


h2oman,

When I was young and spry, I thought the same way. shy Now, however, if I bent down to pick up some homegrown veggies, someone else would have to bend down and pick me up!

Mark


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> cukes,
> [snapback]73976[/snapback]​


What is that???


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> What is that???Â


I believe those are really, really , really fresh pickles.

(cucumbers)

Mark


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > What is that???Â
> 
> 
> I believe those are really, really , really fresh pickles.
> ...


LOL, figured that was what it was and she just couldn't spell cucumbers. LOL


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > Worrying about all those things is why I garden. The fruit and veggies is just a bonus
> 
> 
> h2oman,
> ...


Very sorry to hear that Mark. If I couldn't double dig my plot or turn over my compost pile or skin palm tree's I would be very depressed.


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

Here in the Central Valley of California, we can grow everything. I have an irrigated graden that I grow pretty much anything I need. It was cold here last night. It got down to 34 degrees. Burrrr. I love my garden though. It is nice to be able to grow some of your own food. Instead of buying it from some store. I only wish I could grow all the ingredients for my beer.


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

something about having a garden that some don't understand...my little postage stamp lawn is a wee bit small but I plan on starting some raised beds...after the camper mods, after I put the shed in, after i work on the basement...


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

We have 1 big plot, 15 X 40, and a smaller plot, about 5 x 10. The small one had the carrots, brussel sprouts and cauliflour this year.

The big one is sweet corn, tomatoes, peppers, jalapenos, peas, pumpkins, watermelons,and potatoes.

The most important for us is the corn and potatoes..Yukon Gold all the way!!

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

[quote name='huntr70' date='Jan 20 2006, 02:40 PM']

The most important for us is the corn and potatoes..Yukon Gold all the way!!

Steve

I hear you Steve
They go good with a nice juicy steak









Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> We have 1 big plot, 15 X 40, and a smaller plot, about 5 x 10. The small one had the carrots, brussel sprouts and cauliflour this year.
> 
> The big one is sweet corn, tomatoes, peppers, jalapenos, peas, pumpkins, watermelons,and potatoes.
> 
> ...


OOOOOHHHHHHHH! Fresh potatos! Nothing like 'em!!!







they should have been on our list too. We've tried a few different kinds, but Yukon Gold is definately the best. Never knew you could pick butte direct from the ground


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> mswalt said:
> 
> 
> > > What is that???Â
> ...


Think of them as Okra for the North country! Actually - did try growing Okra once .... it apparently doesn't care for real soil...not enough clay, I guess


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Think of them as Okra for the North country! Actually - did try growing Okra once .... it apparently doesn't care for real soil...not enough clay, I guess
> [snapback]74244[/snapback]​


Don't know if it is our clay, weather or what, but okra really grows well down this way.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Beerman said:


> Here in the Central Valley of California, we can grow everything. I.... I only wish I could grow all the ingredients for my beer.
> [snapback]74107[/snapback]​


I believe you could grow most of them in Bakersfield if you tried!

We live in the foothills about half way between Sacramento and Tahoe, near apple hill if you are familiar... Our growing season is about six weeks shorter than the central valley but it seems like I have two gardens every year.

The first one gets planted on the first 80 degree day we get in the spring. The second one goes in about six weeks later, after the first one gets obliterated by the last hard freeze. Seems like I always get a little itchy and plant too soon.

I plant everything under the sun in a huge garden that usually incorporates enough for our family and the local deer herd family. It's probably been about a fifth of an acre garden but I have dug some trenches that will allow me to extend my irrigation lines to have a garden that's maybe an acre in size. The only problem is that since we got the Outback, we like to go in the summer and that doesn't work well for a serious garden. Sometimes the deer herd family takes more than their alotted share during our absence.

For a family event, we like to have a couple days each summer where we only eat stuff that was grown on our property.

And sometimes our kids have gone outside and come back in covered in a messy combination of tomato, blackberry, strawberry, and grape juice... complaining that their tummies hurt. I love that!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Those are some of the memories that they will always remember. I remember when I was little, my sister, brother, and I would go out into the garden and pick the tomatoes off the vine and eat them right there.

By the way, you can't get good tomatoes in the store...they only grow in the garden!!!

There was a old country song that said: "There are only two things that money can't buy and thats true love and home grown tomatoes".

Gary


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> .... I remember when I was little, my sister, brother, and I would go out into the garden and pick the tomatoes off the vine and eat them right there.
> [snapback]74342[/snapback]​










you're not 'sposed to do that? Our cherry t's ome on so slowly that we pick 'em and - ooooh, they smell sooooo good - we hardely get out of the garden before they're gone. COME ON, SUMMER!!!!!


----------

